# Cheapest insurance yet for my GTR.



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just had a quote from Adrian Flux for 350GBP all mods declared, very happy indeed. :clap:


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

MS33 said:


> Just had a quote from Adrian Flux for 350GBP all mods declared, very happy indeed. :clap:


Hi,
I'm glad we could.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Insane. How young (old) are you?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How about some detail some details on the quote

Like

How many years no claims?



What mileage you can go up to?

Where the car is stored?

And your age?

That way everyone can compare quotes.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

TREG said:


> How about some detail some details on the quote
> 
> Like
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

5000mls a yr, the cars kept in a garage and 49yrs old.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Just had a quote from Adrian Flux for 350GBP all mods declared, very happy indeed. :clap:


Adrian Flux quoted me the same(£350 fc).....

7500miles...
on the drive..
max ncb.
54years old.

Sky then price matched...
so did NFU.

went with NFU as they issure both my work truck and van.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've gone with Adrian Flux as well. They offer a cheaper price if your car is not garaged, I asked why and they said it's because they are seeing a lot of claims where people bump their cars when trying to park up inside


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I would EXPECT a quote like that when i'm older with max NCB!! No offense intended


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

jonnypolish said:


> I would EXPECT a quote like that when i'm older with max NCB!! No offense intended


And a clean license.


----------

